# Bypassing digital control panel on diesel generator



## ejp2fast (Jan 9, 2014)

Ok, so I have a powerland pdu6500 silent type diesel generator that whenever you start it up it runs great... then, when you flip the breaker switch, it will fun for 4-5 seconds, the Hz is around 50-53, Voltage is at 100 or so, and it will die..

So I replaced the voltage regulator (all it is is a 16uF capacitor) and it still has the same syptoms..

I have called Powerland and they said that likely it is a control unit problem... however, they have 0 of these in stock and are waiting on a shipment from china..

So that leads me to where I am now: I want to bypass the digital control panel so this thing will at least run a give me power.. I don't have a wiring diagram for this.

any experience with this?

what circuits are bare minimum necessary needed to run the unit?

any help in this direction will be a plus at this point.


----------



## ejp2fast (Jan 9, 2014)

*here is a pic:*

here is a pic:


----------

